# الي اخواني ميكانيكا سيارات(الكوبلن شكله ووظبفته )



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الموضوع عن اسباب تلف الكوبلن وجدته على احد المنتديات وده مش حايفدني شخصيا بس ممكن يفيد اخواني ميكانيكا سيارات
بعد الانتشار الكبير للسيارات ذات الدفع الامامى 
اصبح من الواجب على كل من يمتلكها ان يعلم جيدا كيف يتعامل مع هذا النظام و كيف يحافظ على العناصر اللاساسيه فيه
و هى ( الكبالن ) و التى يقع على عاتقها نقل الحركة من صندوق التروس المتصل بالمحرك الى عجل السيارة الامامى ​


و كما نعلم جميعا ان عجل السيارة الامامى يغير اتجاهه بأستمرار اثناء السير 
و قد كان هذا الامر فى الماضى شبه مستحيل ان يتم توصيل الحركة له من صندوق التروس الثابت بالسيارة
الى ان قامت شركة ستروين الفرنسية بأنتاج اول سيارة تسير بالدفع الامامي عن طريق أستخدام الكبالن ​ 

و قد كان هذا ابتكار عبقرى لنقل الحركة من محور يدور من مكان ثابت الى اخر يدور فى مكان متحرك 
و بعد ان رأت كثير من شركات السيارات ان هذا النظام يوفر كثير من الخامات و التكلفة عن نظام الدفع الخلفى
قامت على الفور بأتباعه تدريجيا فى انتاجها و تطويره الى اصبح الان هو النظام السائد فى معظم السيارات ​ 

و قد كثر الجدل فى هذا النظام منذ ابتكاره و حتى اليوم بين مؤيد و معارض له و عن ما هى الاسباب الحقيقية وراء تلفه​ 

و بما ان هذا النظام قد اصبح سائد و امر واقع 
فما سنتحدث عنه فقط هو كيفية المحافظة عليه و بالتالى سنتعرف ايضا على الاسباب الحقيقية وراء تلفه​ 

ان هذا الموضوع اضعه لكم نتيجة احتكاك واقعى و خبرة طويلة متأنية فى طريقة عمل الكبالن​ 

نستعرض اولا بعض الصور للتعريف بشكل الكوبلن و مكانه فى السيارة و مما يتكون ​ 

مكانه فى السيارة​ 





​ 

تشريح له ​ 





​ 

*الشكل الاصلى للكوبلن *​ 





​ 





​ 

*توضيح مبسط للحركة الميكانيكية التى تحدث بداخله*​ 





​ 

و من خلال الصورة المتحركة سنرى ان الحركة تنتقل داخل الكوبلن بين جزئين متصلين معا عن طريق البلى الذى يتحرك فى مجرى بينهم كما هو موضح ​ 

فماذا يحدث عندما نسمع صوت الطقطقة المعتادة عند تلف الكوبلن ​ 

فأن كثير من الناس يقول ان الكوبلن اتكسر و لكن الحقيقة ان هذا الصوت يعتبر مرحلة ما قبل الكسر و ليس الكسر نفسه ​ 

*و سنرى فى الصورة التالية حقيقة ما يحدث داخله*​ 





​ 

عبارة عن ظهور تجويف بالمجرى التى يتحرك فيها البلى بأحد جزئى الكوبلن الذى يتحرك بينهم البلى
و الموضح فى الصورة باللون الاحمر​ 

فعندما تتحرك البلية فى المجرى الخاصة بها تقابل فى طريقها هذا التجويف البسيط 
الذى هو عبارة عن مطب صغير بالمجرى التى تمر بها البلية لتنزل به ثم تصعد مرة اخرى لتكمل مشوارها داخل الكوبلن حسب مدى التفاف عجل السيارة​ 

و نتيجة هذه الحركة الغير سليمة للبلي داخل الكوبلن نسمع صوت الطقطقة المعروفة ​ 

و عادتا يحدث الصوت عند التفاف عجل السيارة فقط و هذا لان البلى لا يتحرك كثيرا فى السير الى الامام بالسيارة فلا يتاثر بالتجويف الذى حدث ​ 

اما فى حالة تحريك عجل السيارة لليمين او لليسار يمر البلى على التجويف الصغير بالمجرى التى تحكم حركته 
و ينزل بالتجويف ثم يصعد مرة اخرى مصدرا صوت الطقطقة التى نسمعها فى حالة تلف الكوبلن كما وضحت سابقا​ 

و لهذا نعتبر ان الكوبلن لم ينكسر بعد و لكن حدث خلل فى الحركة الميكانيكية بداخله ادت الى ظهور هذا الصوت اولا 
و اذا تم اهماله كثيرا سيصل الامر الى تفتيت البلى نفسه او الحلقة التى تحكمه بسبب ازدياد عمق التجويف الذى يمر به البلى اثناء الحركة و هذه تعتبر مرحلة خطيرة و تحدث نتيجة الاهمال الشديد فى الاصلاح ​ 

و اذا حاولنا معرفة سبب هذا التجويف او المطب الصغير الذى احدثه البلى فى المجرى التى يتحرك بها سنجد ان السبب الحقيقى ورائه ليس الضغط على الكبالن فى الملفات كما هو شائع عند كثير من الناس الذين ينصحون بتموير السيارة فى الملفات​ 

*و انما الاسباب الحقيقية هى :*​ 

اولا: التفحيط او الامركة بالسيارة او اسلوب النخع الشائع فى القيادة عند كثير من الناس و الذى يؤدى الى حدوث خلوص ( بوش ) داخل الكوبلن ينتج عنه طرق شديد للبلى بالمجرى مما يحدث هذا المطب او التجويف بها كما شرحت سابقا​ 

ثانيا : تلف كوتشة الكوبلن و تسرب الشحم منه و هذا يعتبر من اخطر العوامل لتلفه لان ذلك يؤدى الى خشونة فى الحركة ينتج عنها خلوص ( بوش ) ينتهى الى طرق و تخبيط شديد للبلى داخله الكوبلن و ينتج عنه التجويف الذى ذكرته.​ 

ثالثا : ردائة خامة الكوبلن و سؤ نوعيته مما يجعله سريع التلف و التأثر.​ 

بعد هذه الاسباب لا استطيع ان اقول ان الملفات الحادة هى السبب الرئيسى او الوحيد فى تلف الكبالن 
الا اذا كانت كوتشة الكوبلن مقطوعة فأن الملفات تساهم بشكل كبير فى حدوث الخلوص ( بوش ) الذى ذكرته نتيجة الاحتكاك العنيف داخل الكوبلن بدون شحم و يقضى على مستقبل الكوبلن فى السيارة ​ 

و بعد ان عرفنا ماذا يدور داخل الكوبلن و الاسباب الحقيقة وراء تلفه ​ 

** اصبح واضحا لنا كيفية المحافظة عليه بعمل الاتى: ​ 

اولا : تجنب التفحيط او النخع فى السيارة اثناء القيادة ​ 

ثانيا : الكشف الدورى على كوتشات الكبالن و هذا يتم بالنظر​ 

*و سنرى فى الصورة التالية كاوتشة فى حالة سليمة *​ 






​ 

*و فى الصورة التالية كاوتشة مقطوعة و تحتاج الى تغير*​






​ 

ثالثا :تجنب تماما اصلاح الكوبلن فى حالة تلفه و من الافضل تغيره بنوع معتمد و موثوق فيه و كذلك ايضا مراعة جودة الكوتشة التى يتم تركيبها عليه ​ 

* اضيف معلومة بسيطة لمعرفة مدى جودة كاوتشة الكوبلن فى حالة شرائها من خارج التوكيل ​ 

يجب تطبيقها فى يدك بقوة ثم تركها فاذا وجدتها افرزت مادة بيضاء خفيفة جدا مثل الشحم بين ثنايها تصبح هذه الكاوتشة نوعية جيدة و ستتحمل العمل مع الكوبلن و اما اذا لم يحدث منها ذلك فهى مغشوشة و لا تشتريها .​ 

* ملحوظة اخرى بالنسبة لعملية أصلاح الكوبلن التالف و عدم تغيره بجديد​ 

ان اصلاح الكوبلن عبارة عن ملىء التجويف ببنط لحام ثم تجليخه بعد ذلك حتى تعود المجرى التى يتحرك فيها البلي الى حالتها الاصلية 
و لكن هذا الاصلاح يعتبر فاشل لان العطل يعود بعد فترة قصيرة بسبب ردائة خامة اللحام التى لا تتناسب مع خامة الكوبلن بل تقل عنها فى النوعية و التحمل لذلك فلا انصح بعملية الاصلاح هذه​ 

*جزيل الشكر لكاتب الموضوع والواضح الجهد المبذول فيه*​ 
:77::77::77:​ 

*



*​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو انه يعجبكم وتقولوا رايكم


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا

كنت بدور على الموضوع ده


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختى الفاضلة


----------



## ahmed rasheed (5 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
بارك اللة فيكى وجزاكى عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا مهندسة عبير موضوع جميل اويي


----------



## عمر محمد3 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

والله روعه كتر خيرك يا ريت لو فى جديد توافينا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جميل جميل
والتقديم بتاعه بصراحه عاجبنى
وجزاك الله خير يا مهندسة عبير


----------



## abdallah samir (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا
بس يريت تفدينافى اضرار الواقعة على المحركات التى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى
:20:


----------



## وائل عبده (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اااااااااااااا


----------



## الأبوهورى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوورة الأخت المهندسة عبير على المعلومات دى


----------



## برنس البرنس (20 سبتمبر 2009)

والله انتى اكثر من رائعه


----------



## العراق نيو (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكررررررررررر مهندسة عبير وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## سيد عدوى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

[]لك جزيل الشكر وارجو المزيد فى مثل هذة الموضوعات (حركة الدبرياش -حركة الفرامل -اتصال الجير بوكس بالموتور ....


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (17 أكتوبر 2009)

حزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (17 أكتوبر 2009)

لقد استفدنا بجد يا مهندسة من هذا الموضوع .. وكان نقلك له فكره رائعه كما ان المقدمة في غاية الروعه


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في أختنا مهندسه عبير وجزاها الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة عبير على هذا الموضوع ، مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## الزملكاوى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع رائع ولكن الصور التوضيحية لا تظهر عندي برجاء محاولة إنزاله مرة أخرى كاملا لتمام الاستفادة .. جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 أكتوبر 2009)

سيد عدوى قال:


> []لك جزيل الشكر وارجو المزيد فى مثل هذة الموضوعات (حركة الدبرياش -حركة الفرامل -اتصال الجير بوكس بالموتور ....


 


_اخي الفاضل سيد عدوي ده الجير بوكس_


معنى جير او GEAR بمعنى ترس و علبه التروس واللى بيبقى فيها 

التروس اللى بتتحكم فى سرعات العربيه سواء بطيئه او سريعه على حسب 

تحكمك انت بقى ولكن السؤال هنا بقى ازاى

العربيه بتستجيب للنقلات 

طبعا كلنا اللى بيسوق فينا يعنى عارف ازاى ينقل ازاى بمعنى انه يجيب 

الاول والتانى والتالت وكده ازاى ولكن ايه اللى بيحصل بقى لما بننقل 

النقلات دى طبعا الغالبيه متعرفش والنهارده بأذن الله حنشرح الكلام ده كله

طبعا فيه ناس معتقده ان العربيه لما بنرجع بيها لورا اننا بنقلب الموتور نفسه 

ولكن الواقع اننا بنغير حركه التروس اللى اكلمنا عليه من شويه 

طيب نفهم ازاى التروس دى بتمشى وبعدين كده حنفهم العربيه بترجع ازاى

لورا لوحدنا وبدون قلب مواتير ولا غيره

طبعا العربيه مش خفيفه وليها وزن وبحسبه فيزيائيه كده نلاقى اننا 

علشان نحرك جسم ساكن ذو كتله عاليه لازم لينا من طاقه وجهد عالى 

مش كده وده اللى انا عايز اوصله هنا طبعا احنا لما بنعوز نطلع بالعربيه 

بتعمل ايه بتجيب الاول ورجلك على البنزين والدبرياش وبتطلع عادى 

طيب اشمعنى بنطلع على الاول ومش بنطلع مثلا على الخامس 


وبالتالى فأننا فى حاجة الى دفع قوي في بداية حركة العربيه فبنحمل على

ترس رقم 1 لانه كبير ومعنى ده انه بياخذ لفات صغيره من دوران كبير

من المحرك 
بالصوره دى حتوضح ليكم 










​ 




لاحظ التروس 1و2و3و4و5 الاكبر فالاصغر فالاصغر ​ 
بنفس الترتيب بالظبط الصوره دى ​ 
طيب احنا ازاى بنشيل تحميل الموتور كله من الترس رقم واحد ​ 
للترس رقم اتنين ورقم تلاته وهكذا برضه ​ 
اللى حيشرح ليكم الصوره دى ​ 




 

الجزء الاخضر ده اللى خارج من الشمال هو اللى فيه الشغل كله​ 
لانه جاى من الموتور نفسه وفيه ترس صغير اوى مرتبط بالعصايه اللى هيا ​ 
بنسميها الفتيس نفسه مباشرة واللى انت بتنقل الحركة من الواحد واثنين ​ 
منه كل اللى انت بتعمله انك بتحرك الترس الصغير ده على الترس التانى على ​ 
طول من التروس الكبيره اللى بعد الاول والتانى كمان لو لاحظنا حنلاقى ان​ 
الترس الاول او النقله الاول كبيره فى الحجم وبالتالى بياخذ قوة الموتور الكبيرة​ 
وبيدى دفع قوي ولكن لايؤدي الا سرعة صغيره وده بالظبط اللى بنلاحظه​ 
لما العربيه تغرس منك فى رمل ولا حاجه بتلاقى ان السرعات رقم 1 و 2 هي اللى​ 
تنفع رغم انها مش بتدى سرعة ولكن بتدى عزم وقوه في الدفع وهكذا لحد ما ​ 
بتخرج العربيه من الرمله دى وبعد كده بتقوم بتبديل الى رقم 3 لتنقل الترس ​ 
الى ترس اصغر ياخذ نصف ما اخذ الثاني وهكذا لحد الخامس ​ 

ودى صوره النقلات اللى احنا حافظينها كلنا ​ 




 


ودلوقتى بقى جه وقت الاجابه عن السؤال الاولانى خالص هو ازاى​ 
بنرجع بالعربيه لورا وهل اننا بنقلب الموتور ولا لآ ​ 
كل اللى بنعمله فى العمليه دى اننا بنغير النقل على ترس تانى 
ده بيقوم بعكس حركه النقلات اللى احنا شوفنها دى كلها ودى الصوره​ 
اللى بتوضح الكلام ده كله ​ 




 







_حركه الدبرياج_

لا يستطيع محرك الإحتراق الداخلى بدء حركته بنفسه (ذاتياً) , كما تفعل بقية المحركات الأخرى المولدة للحركة (مثل الموتورات الكهربية , والمحركات البخارية, والتوربينات) . 
ولذلك فأنه يجب بدء حركته بوسيلة خارجية أولاً حتى يتمكن – بعد ما تزداد سرعته – من إعطاء العزم الكافى . ولتحريك السيارة تتطلب جميع محركات الإحتراق الداخلى وجود وسيلة – يمكن فصل تعشيقها – بين المحرك وبين مجموعة إدارة المحاور . وتعرف اسم هذه الوسيلة باسم "القابض الإحتكاكى".
وفى مجال هندسة السيارات يشيع استخدام القابض الإحتكاكى الجاف المفرد (الوحيد) القرص , والذى يمكن تشغيله عموماً من دواسة القابض عن طريق عدة وصلات .






_قابض احتكاكى مفرد القرص_​ 
_أ - معشق ._
_ب- غير معشق (مفصول) ._​ 
_1- الحدافة (الفولان) ._
_2- قرص القابض وبه البطانة (التيل) ._
_3- القرص الضاغط ._
_4- حلقة فصل التعشيق ._
_5- ياى القابض ._
_6- غطاء ._​ 




_ومنذ وقت قريب ازدادت أهمية تشغيل مثل هذا القابض هيدرولوكياً . والفكرة الأساسية فى التشغيل بهذه الكيفية مبنية على أساس نقل الضغوط بواسطة السوائل المحتواة فى خطوط أنابيب . ويصل خط الضغط ما بين أسطوانة القابض الرئيسية (الماستر) وبين أسطوانة التشغيل , التى تتصل بدورها بذراع تشغيل القابض عن طريق عدة وصلات . وينقل السائل داخل خط الأنابيب بانتظام الضغط المسلط فى أسطوانة القابض الرئيسية إلى أسطوانة التشغيل عن طريق دواسة القابض . وينبغى خاصة مراعاة عدم إنحباس الهواء فى خط الأنابيب ._
_

_


_تشغيل القابض هيدروليكياً_​_1- ذراع القابض ._
_2- مسمار ضبط ._
_3- ذراع ضاغط ._
_4- أسطوانة تشغيل القابض ._
_5- ياى إرجاع ._
_6- ماسورة توصيل الزيت المضغوط ._





ويجب أن يقوم القابض بالتعشيق بسلاسة , ونقل عزم المحرك الكلى بدون إنزلاق عند اكتمال التعشيق . ولما كان القابض يشغل بالقدم , لذلك فإن القوة (قوة الضغط على الدواسة) اللازمة لفصل تعشيقه يجب أن تكون أقل ما يمكن حتى يتم تشغيله بالشكل الصحيح . ويجرى التعشيق بالإحتكاك , أى بضغط السطح الإحتكاكى للقرص - المتصل جزء منها بالمحرك والجزء الآخر بصندوق التروس المطلوب إدارته – فى مقابلة بعضها البعض بالإستعانة باليايات . ولذلك يجب أن تكون المساحات الإحتكاكية للأسطح أكبر ما يمكن للحصول على القيمة العالية المطلوبة للإحتكاك . ومع ذلك ينبغى أن يكون الضغط على وحدة المساحة صغيراً للتقليل من التآكل إلى أقل حد ممكن عند بدء الحركة باستخدام قابض زلق .






_قابض مفرد (وحيد) القرص _​ 
_1- الحدافة (الفولان) ._
_2- غطاء ._
_3- لوح القابض الضاغط ._
_4- غطاء فتحة التفتيش ._
_5- صامولة ضبط ._
_6- رافعة فصل التعشيق (ريشة) ._
_7- حلقة منزلقة ._
_8- حلقة ضبط (زهرة الدبرياج) ._
_9- ياى ضغط ._
_10- رافعة على شكل شوكة ._
_11- مبيت القابض ._
_12- عمود القابض ._
_13- لوح توصيل ._
_14- قرض الضاغط الإحتكاكى ._









ويوضح الشكل السابق رسماً للقابض المفرد القرص الذى تحتويه الحدافة بالكامل تقريباً , مما يتيح الحصول على أكبر مساحة ممكنة من السطح الإحتكاكى , ولهذا القابض قرص إحتكاكى واحد (14) تركب صرته على خدد عمود التروس , ويضغطه اللوح الضاغط (3) – بواسطة ياياته – فى مقابلة الحدافة . وتؤثر قوة الدفع فى مواضع متماثلة بالنسبة للمحور .
وهناك ستة يايات (9) مركبة فوق مسامير , وموزعة على محيط القابض . وتدفع اليايات إلى الخارج بواسطة الأطباق الحاملة لها , فى حين تدفع إلى الداخل بواسطة اللوح الضاغط (3) وبذلك فأنها تضغط قرص القابض (14) فى مقابلة الحدافة 
ويجرى فصل تعشيق القابض بالإستعانة بالحلقة المنزلقة (7) المتصلة بدواسة القابض عن طريق الرافعة (10) . وفى بعض الطرازات يناظر هذه الحلقة محمل كريات (رولمان بلى) مقاوم للضغط , وتنضغط الحلقة المنزلقة – المصنوعة من الجرافيت الصلد – فى مواجهة حركة الضغط (8) (زهرة الدبرياج) عندما لا يكون القابض فى وضع التعشيق . 
وترفع الروافع (الرياش) الثلاثة (6) – التى تحركها حلقة الضغط – اللوح الضاغط (3) عن قرص القابض (14) بواسطة مسامير الضبط (5) . ونتيجة لذلك يصبح ضغط الملامسة المسلط من ياى القابض (9) عديم التأثير على قرص القابض (14) , وتصبح الحركة بين الحدافة (1) وبين عمود القابض (12) غير متصلة .

ونظراً لأن سطحين إحتكاكيين فقط هما اللذين يجب فصلهما عن بعضهما البعض فى هذه الحالة , لذلك فإن مسافة الفصل بينهما تصل إلى 2-3مم . وقد تصل مسافة تحريك الدواسة إلى حوالى 100مم , حتى يمكن تكبير نسبة التخفيض , وتقليل القوة التى يبذلها السائق بقدمه .

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن عزم القصور الذاتى لقرص الضاغط المركب على عمود التروس صغير جداً لدرجة أنه يمكنه الإتزان بسرعة بعد نقل الحركة (التى من أجلها فصل تعشيق القابض).

وقرص القابض عبارة عن قرص صلب عليه بطانتان حلقيتان ملتصقتان بوجهيه بمسامير برشام . وعادة ما تصنع البطائن من الأسبستوس أو من نسيج قطنى معالج بمحلول لدائنى لاصق .
وينبغى بصفة خاصة مراعاة توافر خلوص كاف فى القابض , بحيث يكون حوالى 3 مم بين السطح الإحتكاكى لحلقة الضغط (زهرة الدبرياج) وبين السطح الإحتكاكى لمحمل فصل التعشيق (رولمان بلى الدبرياج) . وعندما يكون طول رافعة القدم عادياً تكون مسافة تحرك دواسة القابض حوالى 30 مم . وينبغى وجود هذا الخلوص ليسمح بالفصل الصحيح للقرص . ويجب ألا ينفصل تعشيق القابض بمجرد لمس الدواسة , إذ أن ذلك يؤدى إلى الإنزلاق الدائم له والتآكل المبكر لبطانته .
وعندما تتآكل بطائن القابض يضعف شدة اليايات إلى حد كبير , وينزلق القابض نتيجة عدم كفاية الضغط . وغالباً ما يكون الإنزلاق شديداً بالدرجة التى تحترق عندها أجزاء القابض , مما يؤدى إلى إعوجاجها وتشوه أشكالها .
ويجب إجراء عمليات ضبط القابض باستخدام العدد الخاصة به بالورشة , كما يجب فحص وصلات تشغيله بصفة دائمة . وعلاوة على ذلك فأنه يجب عدم نسيان تزييت نقط التحميل به , نظراً لأن الوصلات الجافة تؤدى إلى حدوث قفش وأصوات إصطكاكية بالقابض .

وحديثاً حلت القوابض الهيدرولوكية (التى تنقل الحركة أوتوماتيكياً) محل القوابض الإحتكاكية الميكانيكية _._

_

_



_الفكرة الأساسية فى عمل القابض الهيدروليكى ._
_1- عجلة الضخ ._
_2- عمود مرفقى ._


3- دافعة (مروحة) .
4- مبيت (غلاف) .
5- الدفق الثانوى .
6- الدفق الرئيسى .
7- عمود نقل الحركة .





وتتصل الدافعة (المروحة) ذات الرياش (3) بعمود نقل الحركة إلى التروس (7) , وتدور فى مبيت (غلاف) محكم متصل بدوره بالعمود المرفق (2) المزود برياش قطرية من الداخل . والمبيت مملوء بالزيت . 
وعندما يبدأ المحرك دورانه بسرعة معينة يدفع الزيت الموجود فى عجلة الضخ الإبتدائية إلى الخارج بتأثير القوة الطاردة المركزية , فتتولد فيه حركة دورانية فى إتجاه الأسهم . ونتيجة لذلك تتحرك رياش العجلة الثانوية . وعند الدوران بسرعة التباطؤ لا تتحرك هذه العجلة نظراً لإنخفاض طاقة الزيت فى هذه الحالة . وكلما زادت السرعة كلما زادت قوة التحريك المؤثرة على العجلة الثانوية , كما أنه يمكن تشغيله بدون إنزلاق تقريباً فى نطاق السرعات العالية .
وإذا قسم المبيت إلى عدة غرف – من 6 إلى 8 غرف حسب التصميم – فأنه ينبغى العناية بوجود كميات متساوية من الزيت بها , حتى لا يتسبب عدم إنتظام الزيت فى الحصول على أداء غير سليم للقابض يماثل الخبط الذى يحدث فى القابض المفرد القرص . وعلاوة على ذلك فانه يجب الإلتزام باستخدام الزيت الهيدروليكى المحدد فى مواصفات المصنع المنتج .



منظر للقابض وصندوق التروس (الدبرياج والجيربوكس









- مبيت القابض .
2- الحدافة .
3- ذراع الضغط (الريشة) .
4- اللوح الضاغط .
5- عمود الحركة العكسية (الخلفية) وترسها الوسيط .
6- شوكة النقل .
7- عمود الإدارة .
8- مبيت (صندوق) التروس .
9- أسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية (الماستر الرئيسى) .







وتعرف نسبة التعشيق بين التروس باسم "نسبة التروس" وحسب عدد هذه النسب يسمى صندوق التروس باسم صندوق التروس ثلاثى السرعات (النقل) أو رباعى السرعات أو خماسى السرعات .
وهناك فرق – من حيث التصميم - بين "التروس المنزلقة" وبين "التروس ذوات القابض الكلابى ".

ويوضح الشكل التالى صندوق تروس رباعى السرعات يعمل بتروس منزلقة . 





1- ذراع نقل التروس (عصا الفتيس) .
2- شوكة نقل التروس .
3- العمود الرئيسى .
4- عمود الحركة العكسية (الخلفية) وترسها الوسيط .
5- العمود المناول .
6- مبيت (صندوق) .
7- عمود الإدارة .












ولكل صندوق تروس عمودان : عمود علوى – وهو العمود الرئيسى أو المنزلق , وعمود سفلى – وهو العمود المناول . ويقوم القابض بنقل الحركة إلى عمود الإدارة (7) , الذى ينقل بدورة عزم المحرك إلى صندوق التروس . ويحمل هذا الصندوق أحد طرفى عمود الإدارة , بينما يتصل طرفه الآخر بالعمود المرفقى . 
وعمود الإدارة مركب عليه قرص القابض الضاغط , ويتحرك معه بصفة دائمة العمود المناول (5) . والعمود الرئيسى (3) غير متصل بعمود الإدارة , وبه مجارى طويلة تنزلق عليها مجموعة التروس العنقودية التى يمكن تحريكها فى الإتجاه الطولى عن طريق شوكة التحريك (2) .
ويحمل المبيت (الصندوق) – علاوة على هذين العمودين – عمود وترس الحركة الخلفية الوسيط (4) . وتتصل تروس العمود المناول به إتصالاً وثيقاً . وهى فى حركة مستمرة نتيجة لتعشيقها الدائم بتروس عمود الإدارة .
ويوضح الشكل التالى رسماً تخطيطياً لكيفية إنتقال الحركة بصندوق التروس الرباعى السرعات , والأوضاع المختلفة للتروس به .




1- الترس الأول .
2- الترس الثانى .
3- الترس الثالث .
4- الترس الرابع .
5- ترس الحركة العكسية (الخلفية) .




















ويجرى نقل التروس بواسطة شوك النقل المتصلة بقضبان النقل التى تنزلق داخل المبيت (الصندوق) , والتى يمكن تحريكها عن طريق ذراع النقل (عصا الفتيس) . ويتم تحريك قضبان النقل إلى أحد أوضاعها الثلاثة (التعادل "المور" , وترس الأول والثانى , ترس الثالث والرابع) بالإستعانة ببكرة صغيرة (بلية) وياى .
ويتطلب صندوق التروس الثلاثى السرعات قضيبى نقل , فى حين يتطلب صندوق التروس الرباعى السرعات ثلاث قضبان منها . ويطلق على نقل التروس باستخدام ذراع نقل (عصا فتيس ) اسم النقل بالعصا .
ولما كان المألوف فى الوقت الحاضر توصيل صندوق التروس بعلبة مرفق المحرك مباشرة , لذلك يركب ذراع النقل فى منتصف الحيز المخصص للسائق , بحيث يبرز منه فى الموضع الذى يلى السائق (على يمينه عندما تكون عجلة القيادة فى يسار السيارة) .



​
ويوضح الشكل السابق أوضاع ذراع النقل فى هذه الحالة (أى عند تحريك الذراع بيمين السائق) بالنسبة لصندوق التروس الثلاثى السرعات , والرباعى السرعات .

وينبغى دائماً – وبصفة خاصة – أن يتم نقل الحركة من السرعة الأولى إلى السرعة الثانية أو من السرعة الثانية إلى السرعة الثالثة فى خط واحد تجاه السائق أو فى الإتجاه العكسى . والنقل بهذه الكيفية يتماشى مع الحركة الطبيعية للذراع . وهناك سقاطة حساسة بياى لتثبيت الترس الخلفى حتى لا يعشق رغماص عن السائق عند السير بالسيارة إلى الأمام .


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الصور غير موجودة


----------



## abo_yassin (2 نوفمبر 2009)

:20:machkooor akhi natamana lmazid


----------



## new fagr (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد توضيح أكتر من رائع


----------



## مساعد فني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا شغل متعوب عليه 
سلمت أناملك مهندسة


----------



## shaln (7 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي الى الجميع مع الشكر الى مهندسه عبير كم بيسعدني لو اكثرتو من موضيع المكنيك السيارات وشكرا


----------



## commander 15 (9 فبراير 2010)

صراحة جهد كبير بذل ليخرج الموضوع في احسن صورة
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وانار لكي دروب دنياك انا مهندس ميكانيك وبحاجه الى مثل هذه المواضيع.انرالله لكم دنياكم


----------



## shaln (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن الأديب (23 فبراير 2010)

فقط مشكلة الصور الغير موجودة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوراكان عليان (25 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا مهندسةعبير موضوع جميل ومفيد_
_شاكر _


----------



## commander 15 (25 فبراير 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا 
بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## ahmed h kamal (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (20 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة موضوع مفيد جدا جزاك الله خيرا................


----------



## wesooo (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع جامد جدا انا قريته كويس وفهمت حاجات كتيره منه والحمدلله استفدت 
بس الموضوع اللى انا عايز افهمه حاجه تانسه وانا بحاول ابعتلك رساله على الخاص مش نافع عشان انا لسه مشترك جديد انا المشروع بتاع النخرج بتاعى عن axial pumps انا قريت ان حضرتك شغاله فى محطة صرف يبقى اكيد فيه تورمبات انا عايز اعرف حاجه فى ال design لو حضرتك عندك وقت او اى موقع بيشرح الكلام ده ياريت تردى عليا انا مستنى الرد 
شكرا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 أبريل 2010)

wesooo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع جامد جدا انا قريته كويس وفهمت حاجات كتيره منه والحمدلله استفدت
> بس الموضوع اللى انا عايز افهمه حاجه تانسه وانا بحاول ابعتلك رساله على الخاص مش نافع عشان انا لسه مشترك جديد انا المشروع بتاع النخرج بتاعى عن axial pumps انا قريت ان حضرتك شغاله فى محطة صرف يبقى اكيد فيه تورمبات انا عايز اعرف حاجه فى ال design لو حضرتك عندك وقت او اى موقع بيشرح الكلام ده ياريت تردى عليا انا مستنى الرد
> شكرا




السلام عليكم قلي ايه احتياجاتك بالظبط وحدد اللي انت عاوزه بالتمام عشان اقدر اساعدك بللي ينفعك ويفيدك وانا تحت امرك


----------



## بدرالدين منعم (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة دي


----------



## Geo_kemo (28 يونيو 2010)

سؤال مهم اريد الاجابة عنه : هل الكوبلن متصل بموتور السيارة ؟؟؟؟ وهل لو اتكسر يصفي زيت الموتور ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميادة (28 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع مهندسه عبير استفدت منه كثيرا جزاك الله خير علي الموضوع وماشاء الله عليك دائما مبدعه


----------



## ليث العراقي (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموظوع الرائع


----------



## alcolonel (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع جميل جدا .. 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## alcolonel (8 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## noo7 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كتير وبعتقد انو اسهل من كدة شرح مافى


----------



## The_Eng2006 (2 أغسطس 2014)

عربيتى نيسان صنى 2013 الشكل الجديد بسمع صوت طقطقة وانا راجع مارش هى اوتوماتيك ............ ازاى اعرف اذا كان المشكلة فى الكوبلن ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohammadalissa (20 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

